
Replication of Large Synthetic Genomes Goes Cell-Free - bookofjoe
https://www.genengnews.com/news/replication-of-large-synthetic-genomes-goes-cell-free/
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-14694-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-14694-2)

